
Coronavirus Diary: Ethically sourcing data for the fight against disease - 0xWTF
https://github.com/joshua-s/coronavirus-diary
======
killjoywashere
Folks, this is skunkworks open source.
[https://github.com/joshua-s/coronavirus-
diary](https://github.com/joshua-s/coronavirus-diary)

Please, pour your time into this app. Check it out, build a bit, commit. Don't
kibitz about legal issues, HIPAA, app store policy, etc. Yes, I know. I'm in
healthcare, working this at the federal policy level, attorneys, senior tech
folks and senior federal officials are involved.

The policymakers and healthcare leadership are asking for answers that the
data science teams tell us the current data can't provide. We need higher
resolution data, and we need it now. Thus, this app, which collects data on
device and only ships it to a backend if the user authorizes it.

I need you to build it. You need you to build it. Your family needs you to
build it. There are two possible worst case scenarios: 1) we're in the thick
of it now, and this is going to blow up now. 2) we luck out, spring weather
saves us, and it comes back with a vengeance in October or November.

Need more developers:

* security engineer

* iOS engineer

* Android developer

* Dart engineers

* Flutter developers

* Engineers with health industry experience

* backend infrastructure

* backend security

Goal: 1-2 months to MVP deployment. Maybe sooner if people pile on.

